
Apple’s Official Technician Guide Leaked for the iPhone 4, iPhone 4S - cydiaism
http://cydiaism.com/download-leaked-apples-official-technician-guide-for-the-iphone-4-iphone-4s/
======
misnome
This doesn't exactly seem useful. I was expecting a guide to
repairing/identifying issues. The one problem I had on my old iPhone 4 - the
Home button not responding (a problem a lot of people seem to have), the end
of the flow was "Determine if the issue is caused by accidental damage.", and
mostly consisted of instructions on wiping the phone.

I'm assuming this is a store "Genius" guide, and not for actual technicians.

~~~
dereg
The home button problem is fairly common and it is _usually_ due to
gunk/corrosion hampering the underlying connections.

There's an easy, tool-free fix: Liberally spray the home button with some
Deoxit [which can be found at a RadioShack or on Amazon]. Then press the home
button several times to ensure that the solution fully saturates the
underlying connection. Wipe off the excess and let your phone sit for a while.
Your home button should work wonderfully after that.

~~~
LinaLauneBaer
A little bit OT but if you have an iPad you can enable additional gestures in
the settings. This allows you to switch from one app to another app by swiping
with four fingers across the screen and it allows you to go back to the home
screen by pinching five fingers together. This allows you to still use the
iPad even with a broken home button.

------
bobbles
I can't believe Apple still hasnt responded to this issue on the iPhone4S:
<https://discussions.apple.com/message/19619592#19619592>

It's approaching 470,000 views and not one real response from them.

~~~
darkchasma
Does apple respond to questions in it's forums?

~~~
Samuel_Michon
From the forum main page:

 _"Join the conversation. Share tips and solutions with fellow Apple product
users from all around the world."_

So, no.

If you have an iPhone 4S and your WiFi doesn't work after a software update,
_DON'T_ follow the instructions in that discussion thread. There's some really
bad advice in there, like putting your phone in an oven or a freezer. Instead,
make a tethered backup, then contact Apple to get your phone repaired or
replaced.

~~~
clicks
> [...] then contact Apple to get your phone repaired or replaced.

You can only get your iPhone repaired or replaced without paying if you bought
AppleCare.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
You can always get your iPhone repaired or replaced by Apple. Whether you have
to pay for it is determined by a lot of variables. The main ones:

\- Is the product newer than 12 months, or if isn't, did you purchase an
extended warranty (AppleCare)? That certainly helps.

\- Is it a manufacturing defect, or hardware damage caused by an Apple
software update? Then Apple won't charge you for repairs, even if your phone
is officially out of warranty.

\- Did the product stop working correctly after something you did to it?
(dropped it, banged it, froze it, fried it, took it into the shower with you,
opened it up, etc etc.) Even if you did do something stupid to your phone,
chances are that Apple will fix it for free.

~~~
svachalek
This is my experience as well. Although Apple has a reputation as an
"expensive" brand, between the low depreciation and generous support I think
I've come out financially ahead of where I'd be over the years if I'd gone
with the lower sticker price.

------
sergiotapia
>Users can download Leaked Apple’s Official Technician Guide for the iPhone 4,
iPhone 4S before it disappears from the internet.

Yeah...no. Nothing ever dissapears from the internet. It's like taking piss
out of a swimming pool.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
That's what I thought; but then the links didn't work. Looks like one has to
actually make an effort to track down where it's at. I'm sure it'll be on
wikileaks or TPB or somesuch.

~~~
MJR
They were uploaded to Scribd, so if you're on a Mac you can choose the print
option and then open it in Preview as a PDF or save it directly as a PDF right
from the Scribd preview on the page. I had trouble using this method with
Chrome, but Safari worked fine.

------
dsl
This is a newer version of the guide that lacks the "Visual Mechanical
Inspection Guide." (it was broken out into a separate document) Basically the
step by step guide used to determine if something is the users fault or
covered under warranty (i.e. are the moisture sensors tripped).

------
filleokus
Apple don't do any actual service on iPhones, iPads or iPods. They are
replaced with a "replacement unit" which can be a brand new one of the
production line (which is likley in the beginning of the product cycle) or a
unit with a new battery and new consumer facing parts (casing, screen,
buttons, etc). The old unit is then recycled, either for parts or materials.

So this is the actual guides for Apple Technicians, but they are not exactly
so useful since all hardware related issues is always resolved by replacing
the unit.

The Macbook Pro repair guide can be of some use though. But on the other hand,
iFixit will probably give you the same or more information.

------
evan_
I like the big metal jig with a pressure roller for pressing the battery into
place (page 141). It's also interesting that they suggest using the calculator
app for testing the screen, since it's wall-to-wall buttons.

------
mxms
I've seen this problem many times, and I've always fixed it by plugging the
device into iTunes and there's been a button that literally says "Enable WiFi
on this device".

~~~
nickheer
I'm not sure which issue you're referring to, but that checkbox is to enable
WiFi syncing with iTunes.

------
cvursache
Reading the document kind of felt like being a journalist with a piece of
highly secret leaked government data in his hands.

------
antsam
"Make them buy a new iPhone."

------
thomaslutz
Mirror anyone? Already down.

~~~
cydiaism
[http://evasi0nblog.com/download-leaked-apples-official-
techn...](http://evasi0nblog.com/download-leaked-apples-official-technician-
guide-for-the-iphone-4-iphone-4s/)

~~~
thomaslutz
Downloadlink there does not work for me: AccessDeniedRequest has expired

